# Assisted Living Facility Billing



## ArtDC (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone knows a thorough resource that discusses billing rules and regulations, how to's and how not's, etc for Assisted Living Facilities.
I was asked to do billing for one through a friend and although it's not a field I do billing and collection for, I was strongly urged to reconsider as the
person in charge wants to work with me.
I've already done the Google search thing and can only get bits and pieces - mostly Medicare bulletins, but nothing related to a formal or organized "how to".
I would really appreciate any help or direction you could provide on ALF billing.
Thanks much and all the best,
Art


----------

